# LAKE HURON POLL: SCRAP ATLANTIC PROGRAM AND PLANT MORE COHO?



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Pretty sure the DNR doesn't care what I think. Actually pretty sure they have me on their ignore list.

As long as they are actually doing something as opposed to doing nothing then I'm not going to tell them to scrap it. 
When they first started putting the atlantics in there I was happy at least they are doing something. But yah, you wont find me making plans to head to the east side in search of atlantics. I can't get them things to bite for nothin.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep the Atlantics, they taste great.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I like Atlantic’s. Too bad I can’t catch them anymore. I’ve tried the last two seasons and caught zero, I don’t know where they went


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

More coho please.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I’d give a few more years to see if it works out.


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

Plant more ho’s. Definitely more catchable than Atlantic’s. I never seen the days of browns on Huron. But would like too. Sounds like they will eat anything so they should do fine in Huron.


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

I'm not as knowledgeable about the atlantics stocking program as others on this forum. My impression is that the DNR has done their best to nurture this program. I applaud them for trying as they seem like a great fish to both fight and eat. They've been on my bucket list for a few years now. That said, they've alluded me. I'm admittedly a near shore fisherman (kayak and pier), and I probably fish Lk Huron about a dozen trips per year (mostly SE ports and Tawas Point). I'm also not the most accomplished fisherman nor have I uniquely targeted Atlantics. Yet I catch my share of the other species Lk Huron offers using lures that I think atlantics should like and I'm beginning to believe that the atlantics program is not paying the dividends the DNR had hoped. In contrast, since they've started to increase the plants, the coho seem reasonably abundant in the spring and, in my opinion, fill a bit of a dead zone in the fall right now in October after the Lake MI king run has wound down and before the steelhead and lakers make it back near shore in numbers (in both lakes).

So if the DNR takes a look at this thread, and there needs to be a choice between atlantics and coho, then I'm voting coho. If the DNR has a secret money tree and there doesn't have to be a choice then by all means keep trying the atlantics (as I'd still love to catch one) and lets spread more coho around to more ports since it seems they've been returning in decent numbers to each of the ports they've planted thus far.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

We also have to remember that the atlantic planting by the DNR is still young in it's phase and the numbers still have to build. Even though LSSU has been planting them in the Soo, the majority of those fish stay in that system and is doing fantastic. I think some of us are jumping the gun a bit and are looking for an immediate fish fest when while the program is just getting going. Just remember how big the lake system is and the small area we are fishing.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't consider 7 years to be a young phase, especially since the token plants of Coho are doing so well after only 3 years.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I’d take more cohos too. Only problem with cohos is that they don’t even pretend to get big. Most are about 2-3 lbs that I catch


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

How big was the last Atlantic you caught?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

More coho's around the Thumb would be great!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

1 vote for Co....asters.


----------



## Resinater (Apr 7, 2020)

It doesn’t matter what fish species they stock if it’s a put and take pump and dump fishery. Dumping fish into a harbor does absolutely no good for the long term success of any species. Us sportsman become that much more dependent on those dnr trucks feeding cormorants and seagulls in broad daylight.The focus of any of these reintroduction should be planting these fish in streams where they can re-establish a self supported reproduction. The focus should be placed on stream quality improvements. Southern Lake Huron right now is a put and take fishery. Having the coho around is fantastic and nice to have but makes us sportsman rely to heavily on the system (dnr)putting our fishing excursion success or lack of directly on their shoulders. If they have another pump failure like they had with the Atlantic’s then what we have a crappy year of fishing because they missed a stocking year. We’re at their mercy. That needs a change. Along with these stocking programs there should be major emphasis on improvement to stream quality. Stocking salmon and trout should take place in rivers that will support them for generations whatever the species may be. This is and always has been the problem with lower Lake Huron. From port Huron to the tip of the thumb there is a serious lack of cool water streams. Sure there are a few the steelhead that will run a few of them but there needs to be a cold water stream restored connected directly to Huron in the southern part of the lake that will support year round trout life in order for any of the species they stock to be truly a success story. A self sustainable population is the only way anglers will truly get what they deserve. Walleye limit should be 8 across the board from mackinaw bridge to lake st clair and lake trout stocking should be minimal at best. There needs to be a mentality shift here stocking fish is like putting a bandaid on a broken leg. To fix that broken leg need to put a cast on it which would be stream habitat restoration. Ducks unlimited can create habitat for more birds in the sky. What group is working to preserve lower Huron natal rivers and streams? My guess is no one. Mill creek system in Yale would be my first vote to look at. They already stock some steelhead here with from what I understand some success. Maybe this portion could be restored to a cold water tributary and support year round trout life?


----------



## Resinater (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Never going to have nat production for salmon and steelhead on most of the lower lake huron tribs. At least not in the sense that it would amount to a self sustaining fishery. Its a late mesotrophic fishery at best. Much better suited for walleyes and the like. 

So should they just quit with the stocking cause the fish wont take off on their own? 

Don't want to make anyone mad or start arguments. Just...well... I believe we all have seen what happens when they quit stocking them. The fishing goes to heck in a hurry. 

Truth is I'm not even sure I want a program that relies solely on nat production. Cause then they start putting all kinds of regs on the systems. People get all worked up about other anglers keeping their catch. 

IDK, whatever happens happens I guess. I've grown tired of all the bickering. What ever everyone else decides I'm good with it. Don't have that many more years left in me anyway.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

I love the polls in the sense that anyone believes we have any voice in DNR planning and fishery activities when the tribes are the only thing that matters.

I suppose that would be a different approach. Putting together a proposal to ask the tribe to support your ask.

Whatever.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got back from the Ausable. I saw a total of 12 Atlantics at Highbanks. I watched 4 people shore fishing and 5 anglers in 2 boats for several hours. Saw 0 fish caught and 0 fish hooked over 2 days. This is late October, prime time for salmon to be spawning. I saw 12 fish. I wonder how much money it cost to put those 12 fish in the river? I wonder how many returning coho we could've gotten for the same amount of money?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Manolin said:


> I love the polls in the sense that anyone believes we have any voice in DNR planning and fishery activities when the tribes are the only thing that matters.
> 
> I suppose that would be a different approach. Putting together a proposal to ask the tribe to support your ask.
> 
> Whatever.



I'm not saying we have any input into what the DNR does. I'm just curious as to how many fellow anglers feel the same as I do.If for nothing else, than to justify my own feelings on this matter. On some level we all seek validation that we're not alone in our opinions. I wonder what @Cork Dust thoughts are on this?


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

I’d like to see what would happen if we could clear the mussel issue up, and pull the dams on the Muskegon, White, Big Manistee, and Boardman, as well as the Thunder Bay and AuSable. But it won’t happen in my lifetime.


----------

